

The Power Of One – Ensuring daily improvement. - icolor
http://blog.andrewvy.com/the-power-of-one-ensure-improvement/

======
s_kilk
I came to technology quite late, after chasing another career path. When I was
trying to learn how to code I got into the habit of doing something, anything,
even one miniscule thing related to programming, every day without exception.

Even if it was just a matter of looking up the api for one java method, that
would still count as my "one thing" for the day.

The habit rapidly took hold, and years later I'm still doing it. After a hard
day of programming I'll still spent at least ten minutes working on a side-
project, even if it's just reading about a library I may want to use or
committing a tiny refactor.

If there's one habit I would encourage people to take up, it's doing 'one
small thing' every single day.

